# Blue Road Bucks



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

grizzzcd said:


> I e-mailed Hank last week and have not heard back from him yet, I'm sure he is very busy, but making me wonder... I think we are going to leave sat. and do so pre-gamin!!! Does anyone know what fishing is to be had in the area, just in case we smoke yogi early in the week!!!!!!!!!!! :coolgleam



I talked to Hank last night and he is indeed busy. This close to the opener I would bet hes not only running baits he also has to watch for other hunters(baiters) coming into the area. 

He's going to email us directions to camp on Fri. I'm not sure, but I would quess he's sending emails to everyone on Fri. who dont have directions yet.

See ya up there,

Ryan


----------



## grizzzcd (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Ryan, I see you are leaving the same day as we are, where are you planning on staying sat. night, we are thinking maybe Marquette. My name is Chad and my buddy is Nick. I know he is really busy but, he was going to let me know about a taxidermist in the area up there (quality/price). I just want to be prepared incase we get something to mount/rug and not ruin the hide. I have heard off some horror stories about bears hide slipping if not properly cared for, but I'm sure Hank knows how too. We are rookies to bear hunting so this is going to be an experience which has been a longgg time coming!!!!


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

PM sent to ya Grizz.

Ryan


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

anybody leaving for hanks on sunday? If so, i should be at the bridge around 1-2. If anyone wants to meet up and convoy/draft the rest of the way, let me know. (call anytime or reply here before 7 am sat)

see you guys up there!
Jason
248-701-3417


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Jason,

I will be leaving around 9 or 10 in the morning an I live right near you. I am guessing I will be around the bridge the same time as you. I will probably stop for lunch or at least some jerky and finish off the trip. My cell # is 586-567-0001. I would not mind doing the convoy thing if we can find each other.

Harry


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Just got word that the gang hunting with Hank took 18 bears in the first 2 days......


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

From the pics I got, it looks like Itchin' to go got a bear........:coolgleam


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Hope theres a few left over. My brother has the third hunt with him.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Yep, myself and my 2 cousins tagged out opening day. 

We're still up here so i'll post the story and pics when I get home.

My bear is the one in front on the right side next to the post. Its been an awesome trip so far. A+++ for Hank and Hankey.

It's been real cold up here at night and UPChucks in Kenton is running out of beer.

Ryan


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I just got home to an empty house so I thought I would give a quick update beofore my kids get home. I got a pretty nice bear, about 162 lbs. and all but about 5 guys have got their bear and there is still a day to go. Hank's camp is a pretty cool place, very laid back and family like. I too will give a picture and details later.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

It was awesome up there guys! Those rings really worked eh harry?


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> It was awesome up there guys! Those rings really worked eh harry?


 
Did you wear the ring or the necklace? 

Hank called and told me all about it. They were once mine. I gave them to him to carry the "Spirit of the bear" all year.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep. Tallbear, I had the necklace. I had it in my pocket for the first hour and then I had to put it. I can't wait to go back. I'll probably make the drive next year even if I don't have a tag because my kids want to see the boar pole.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad to hear you guys had fun. Hank and family are good people.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hank gave me the ring, I had it in my pocket, and I decided to put it on about 2 hours into my sit. I killed my bear about 2 hours later. It was crazy.


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

Maybe I should have borrowed the ring. Got skunked:sad: But I'll be back up there to hunt with Hank again.


----------

